# Bypassing Rating PAX on Uber



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

So what happens when you hard-close the Uber app when the PAX rating option comes up (at the end of the trip)? I’ve had several occasions where I would have to hard close the app (due to a glitch) or I just didn’t feel like rating the PAX. I have a theory that it would count as a “0” rating for the PAX. 

I’m going to do an experiment (as a passenger) to see what happens when you hard close the app at the PAX rating screen. 

First, I will take a trip on the Uber platform and ask the driver to rate me 3 stars. My current PAX rating is 4.79 (15 trips), so with the 16th trip I would expect my rating to go down to 4.6875 (4.69). Once my rating updates, I will take another trip and ask the next driver to “hard close” the Uber app.

Details to follow.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Kool Mitch! Love these experiments. Looking forward to what ya find out. 

Cool that your taking one so as to get data. (do ya have to hurt your ratings 2 do it?)

I think the hard close will either come back demanding a rating or do nothing. It would take extra effort for the code writers to have it do anything. But not really sure....


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I think nothing would happen to PAX rating.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Kool Mitch! Love these experiments. Looking forward to what ya find out.
> 
> Cool that your taking one so as to get data. (do ya have to hurt your ratings 2 do it?)
> 
> I think the hard close will either come back demanding a rating or do nothing. It would take extra effort for the code writers to have it do anything. But not really sure....


Thanks! Yeah I know my rating is going to take a hit but I wanted to make sure that the system would calculate it as a noticeable drop. That way, when I have the driver do the hard close on my next trip I will be able to see what happens accordingly.

To note, my rating is still the same so I expect at least a couple of more days until my rating is updated. Then, I will take the next trip.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Give everyone a 1*. Problem solved.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

If you don't rate the pax it defaults to 5. Or at least that is how it has worked in the past. I suppose the new app may do it differently (intentionally or not).


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Z129 said:


> If you don't rate the pax it defaults to 5. Or at least that is how it has worked in the past. I suppose the new app may do it differently (intentionally or not).


That's what I thought initially. Then I remembered seeing a post on UP (I forget where) where someone picked up passengers with a "0" star rating. That was through the old app though.



Pax Collector said:


> Give everyone a 1*. Problem solved.


It's funny you mention that. A part of me wants to go to a "5 or 1" star PAX rating system.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

you cant even downrate passengers anymore, if you do they get a message from uber that their attitude needs to be fixed, then they go in a rage click help and file false complaints....................great system!


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I HATE that we cannot factor in tipping in how we rate the customers. We should be able to modify a rating. I believe that giving no tip warrants the loss of one or more stars.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MoneyMitch said:


> That's what I thought initially. Then I remembered seeing a post on UP (I forget where) where someone picked up passengers with a "0" star rating.


Maybe it was Oprah?

Wut?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I have unintentionally non-rated a handful of pax now. On my new phone (an LG) sometimes when I flip between apps it has to "restart" the app, i.e. when I flip back to it. So, sometimes when I've flipped to background video recorder to hit Stop after I've ended the trip in the Uber Driver App (and the rate rider stars pop up), the rate rider stars are gone when I flip back to Uber Driver.

(DISCLAIMER:. All this flipping is happening while I'm at a dead stop)


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Tues 11/27 UPDATE: my rider rating dropped to 4.69, as planned (after a week. Right on schedule). I took a short trip and I asked the driver to hard close the app with "4 stars" selected on the screen. Unfortunately, every time we tried to hard close the app the rider rating screen kept popping up. The driver was so nice for letting me hard close the app for him on his phone. In the end, the screen kept popping up so I just asked him to "five-star" me. Initially, I gave him a $10 tip for letting me try the experiment. But I gave him an extra $10 for him letting me touch his phone to hard close the app (I don't know if it's too generous or not, just felt it was the right thing for me to do).

So, my next plan is to see if I can still hard close the app without rating the passenger on my iPhone. If that works, I will hit up a friend (who's also an Uber driver that has an iPhone) to see if I can still complete the experiment. Some may say that this is overkill, but for me I'm already invested in two Uber trips and am determined to see the final outcome of this experiment.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Kewl Mitch!

With tipping. I over do it. especially with holding the guy up. I'm sure he appreciated it. It was generous.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It actually feels really good to take an Uber and give the driver a healthy tip. I like to give em $3 cash and then another $2 in the app for good measure. 

I did that tonight because I was late for a work dinner engagement and all the nearby parking decks were full. I knew the trip was going to be a minimum fare for the guy and I told him that as I landed him the $3 cash.

(Sorry slightly OT)


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Kewl Mitch!
> 
> With tipping. I over do it. especially with holding the guy up. I'm sure he appreciated it. It was generous.


Thanks I appreciate it. I'm glad I'm not the only one that over does it


MadTownUberD said:


> It actually feels really good to take an Uber and give the driver a healthy tip. I like to give em $3 cash and then another $2 in the app for good measure.
> 
> I did that tonight because I was late for a work dinner engagement and all the nearby parking decks were full. I knew the trip was going to be a minimum fare for the guy and I told him that as I landed him the $3 cash.
> 
> (Sorry slightly OT)


good stuff. Glad that you were able to help him out. It did feel really nice to tip. It was a slow Tuesday afternoon too.


----------

